# What is this part?



## Snowmaxdude (11 mo ago)

I have a toro snow max 826, serial 40000000-999999999. There is a plug missing on the engine, I think. I bought it assembled. Looks like maybe an engine mount? Don't want water collecting in here. 

I haven't been able to find the part number to order a replacement. Anyone have a lead on what to search for?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Oil fill check.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Thats an unused oil fill. On a lot of the toros I see there is a plug with a hex end loctited in instead of just having a regular oil cap like that one.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'd post a picture of your actual engine and not a parts diagram.

On my Toro 38802, there is a similar cavity, but the hole does not go all the way to the block. If it did, then I'd worry.

If it was drilled all the way through, then you'd need that oil fill plug.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

most new engines seem to have ditched those but i have a feeling it may be partially related to the plugs on briggs engines eventually popping loose and dumping all the oil if not caught in time and then having the engine blow up. i know i had my machine for a few years before the plug loosened up and popped out. i saw it happen and shut things down immediately but you see a lot of engines that were not quite so lucky being parted out.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Present on the Plat/24/SHO, ... too.

Although, installed w/ an "Anti-Tamper" type fitting.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Snowmaxdude said:


> There is a plug missing on the engine, I think


No, (unless you've got oil spouting freely), as stated above, nothing to worry about,and quite common to see these days. The oil fill and dipstick checks are generally done from the top now. Some motors will have a plastic cap and or cap/dipstick (most times yellow, sometimes black) on those castings as well.
Even tho the following 2 left & right side pics are from a 928 I imagine your block is quite similar. As you can see, one is empty & not threaded while the other has a pipe plug installed.

Welcome to SBF!


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Just to add, this pic example is showing a 2008 B & S 8. It has the yellow capped oil plug on both sides (one having a dipstick if I recall correctly) along with having the main upper oil fill/dipstick.


----------



## Snowmaxdude (11 mo ago)

sledman8002002 said:


> No, (unless you've got oil spouting freely), as stated above, nothing to worry about,and quite common to see these days. The oil fill and dipstick checks are generally done from the top now. Some motors will have a plastic cap and or cap/dipstick (most times yellow, sometimes black) on those castings as well.
> Even tho the following 2 left & right side pics are from a 928 I imagine your block is quite similar. As you can see, one is empty & not threaded while the other has a pipe plug installed.
> 
> Welcome to SBF!
> ...


Thanks, this was very helpful. I'm a bit surprised this isn't capped though, as it seems that it will collect water and rust.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Snowmaxdude said:


> seems that it will collect water and rust


If it does collect water, it'll quickly evaporate from engine heat. Rust? With the block being aluminum, no.


----------

